# 30520 with 30140-50 Reimbursement Issues



## mooneym (Jan 27, 2013)

When I bill 30520 (line 1) with 30140-50 (line 2)  I am having challenges with Wellmark adding a -51 modifier to 30520 and reimbursing 30140-50 as the primary procedure even though 30520 has a higher RVU. 

Is anyone else out there having this problem? 

Thanks,
Maren


----------



## mdmoney (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello, I usually bill it this way:
30520 dx 470
30140-59 dx 478.0

I have not had any issues, I know there is not an edit but this is what I have learned from the insurance companies.

HTH
Melissa


----------

